# Stay as big as enclosure?



## justino4444 (Jul 20, 2014)

Ok so me and my mom got in an argument last night because one of my buddies has a full grown sulcata tortoise so my mom said "why didn't he keep it in a small tank so it will stay small" and my response was you must be kidding! So she said it was a scientifically proved point that if you put a small animal such as a tortoise in a small enclosure it will "stay small"! My reply was that's complete crap and practically animal abuse. And for some background my mom has minimal knowledge about tortoises but I own an adult Russian tort. But she was so stubborn about how her fact was "proven and "correct" but I don't agree so I am here because we agreed that I would post a question and see what the experts say. 


So the question is if t
You put a small sulcata tortoise in something like a 10 gallon tank will it stay small 


~ Justin


----------



## lisa127 (Jul 20, 2014)

No, that is not true. They will outgrow their environment. Now, incorrect care can affect their growth. And if you are keeping a tortoise in a small enclosure on purpose then my guess is all care is lacking. Purposely keeping a tortoise in a small enclosure is cruel, period. And if her fact is proven and correct, what are her sources? Where is her proof?


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 20, 2014)

No. It may be stunted and possibly even deformed...but you won't make a mini sulcata. You'll make a sick animal.


----------



## Tom (Jul 20, 2014)

Justin, Our parents are never perfect and neither are we. Your mother is not correct and you are, in THIS instance, but I'm sure its been the other way around many times too. Please be kind and understanding toward the woman who birthed and raised you.

Politely let her know that the size of the box an animal is kept in has nothing to do with the size it is genetically programmed to get.


----------



## wellington (Jul 20, 2014)

For the record, this is also not true with fish. With fish it has gone around for many, many years, that they will not out grow the size bowl or aquarium they are in. This is not true. While I'm on it, gold fish bowls, as they are so sadly called, well, a good fish should never be in one. One gold fish needs at least 20 gallons. So much old bad info out there from years gone past


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 20, 2014)

No. Animals will grow to their adult size wherever they are kept. They may be very badly stunted, but they still grow big. That is outdated knowledge, like aquatic turtle 'death bowls' that people though were a great idea. I would ask herto please look a this thread, or any other article, really on this site.


----------



## justino4444 (Jul 20, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> No, that is not true. They will outgrow their environment. Now, incorrect care can affect their growth. And if you are keeping a tortoise in a small enclosure on purpose then my guess is all care is lacking. Purposely keeping a tortoise in a small enclosure is cruel, period. And if her fact is proven and correct, what are her sources? Where is her proof?


This is what i thought thank you


~ Justin


----------



## justino4444 (Jul 20, 2014)

Tom said:


> Justin, Our parents are never perfect and neither are we. Your mother is not correct and you are, in THIS instance, but I'm sure its been the other way around many times too. Please be kind and understanding toward the woman who birthed and raised you.
> 
> Politely let her know that the size of the box an animal is kept in has nothing to do with the size it is genetically programmed to get.


Ok I will


~ Justin


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 20, 2014)

Welcome to TFO! Your mom should usually be more experienced, but if she isn't make her right! I suggest politely telling her if I was put on a tiny room & fed well & drank well, would I grow? The answer is yes... Please ALWAYS be polite to all moms, heaven lies under the feet of our mothers, good luck


----------



## ditzyangeluk (Jul 20, 2014)

I think that theory applies to fish, but I may be wrong


----------



## Avery Kays (Jul 20, 2014)

I think your mom is sooooo wrong. I keep mu box turtle in a large outdoor space. Even though he is small he likes exploring. I think it is important to give turtles a natural environment.


----------



## ascott (Jul 20, 2014)

http://injaf.org/articles-guides/do-fish-grow-to-the-size-of-their-tank/

Perhaps let her read to herself...this moment of "alone" time will also allow her a moment to figure out how to prepare the plate of crow she will likely need to consume by assuring her child she was misinformed/wrong....


----------



## tortdad (Jul 20, 2014)

Momma just needs to read up on it. Good luck


----------



## Tom (Jul 20, 2014)

ditzyangeluk said:


> I think that theory applies to fish, but I may be wrong



Sorry ditzy. _It does not apply to fish either._


----------



## Tom (Jul 20, 2014)

justino4444 said:


> Ok I will
> 
> 
> ~ Justin



Thank you Justin. In time, you will be glad that you did.


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey Tom that was the best way to put that to bed . Very politely put .


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm new here so I'm sure it's been discussed before. A Sulcata will become very large and is very strong. One would need an enclosure or a pen of no less than 15' square. And that's a minimum. It would also have to be very strong walled or it would plow right through the sides. Many people don't understand what they are doing when the buy a cute little tortoise. Do they know the climate it's from? The size it will become? What it's needs are. Questions are ALWAYS good! (If it matters, I also have many HUGE fishes. Also in HUGE tanks)


----------

